# JSP - Dynamische Tables



## ff (16. Aug 2006)

werte damen und herren

ich bin absoluter newbie in sachen jsp. hab schon ein wenig mit java und html gebastelt, allerdings noch nie in kombination. daher die doof anmutende frage:

ich hab n paar objekte (contacts), die jeweils drei string-attribute haben und in einer arraylist gespeichert sind.
nun möchte ich eine n*3-table machen, welche über die arraylist iteriert und dynamisch abfüllt. wie mach ich das am einfachsten?

vielen dank im voraus und liebe grüsse,
ff


----------



## foobar (20. Aug 2006)

Entweder du verwendest eine Taglib oder du schreibst dir selber ein paar Tags die das erledigen.
Guck dir mal das hier an: http://java.sun.com/products/jsp/jstl/


----------



## tec1 (20. Aug 2006)

displaytag sollte genau das richtige sein, such mal danach.


----------

